# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu Du Lịch Long Điền Sơn - Tây Ninh

## hangnt

> *Địa chỉ: Ấp Trung Ninh, Xã Ninh Sơn,Thị xã Tây Ninh,Tỉnh Tây Ninh* 
> 
> Điện thoại: (066)382 26 03 - (066)338 38 38 - (066) 387 97 97 - Fax: (066) 3812583





Cách trung tâm Thị xã Tây Ninh khoảng 5km về phía Tây Bắc, cách khu du lịch Núi Bà 3km, khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn đang trở thành điểm đến hút khách với phong cảnh hữu tình, đậm nét truyền thống và bản sắc của làng quê và văn hóa Việt…Khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn là điểm du lịch hài hòa trong chuyến tham quan của du khách đến với Tây Ninh: TP.HCM– Địa Đạo Củ Chi – Siêu thị Mộc Bài – Núi Bà Đen - Tòa Thánh Tây Ninh – Khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn – Trung Ương Cục Miền Nam – TP.HCM.


Khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn được khởi công xây dựng vào năm 2002 và chính thức đi vào hoạt động năm 2008. Với diện tích ban đầu là 13 ha, nay đã mở rộng lên đến hơn 27 ha với nhiều hạng mục như: khách sạn, nhà hàng, café, khu tổ chức hội nghị, khu vui chơi-giải trí…diện tích đất bên trong được phủ xanh bằng những trảng cỏ dài và những hàng cây xanh mát, bên ngoài bao bọc bởi những vườn cây ăn trái, cùng dòng suối thiên nhiên chạy bao quanh. Giờ đây, mảnh đất ruộng ngày nào nay đã vươn mình trở thành một Khu du lịch tư nhân lớn nhất tỉnh Tây Ninh.


Đến với Khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn, bạn sẽ được “mãn nhãn” với những vườn cây lớn, những trảng cỏ rộng, phủ một màu xanh dịu mát giữa cái nắng của vùng đất cao này. Hai bên lối vào Long Điền Sơn là tượng 12 con giáp, trên dãy phân cách lối đi có đặt 2 con rồng nằm phun nước. Trung tâm của khu du lịch là một cái hồ rộng lớn, nước màu vàng đỏ đặc trưng của đất bazan. Giữa đất liền và đảo giữa hồ được nối bằng chiếc cầu dài mang dáng dấp Chùa Cầu ở Hội An-Quảng Nam. Trên đảo là không gian cà phê xây dựng theo kiểu hang động mát lạnh hình đầu rồng được gọi là “đảo Long Ẩn” để khách có thể ngồi ngắm cảnh, tận hưởng gió mát từ hồ. Thiết kế nội thất nơi đây theo phong cách bar, với nhạc không lời nhẹ nhàng thích hợp cho du khách thư giãn và suy ngẫm. Bên ngoài có nhiều ghế ngồi được bố trí dọc theo bờ hồ và nhà nổi...Nếu đi lên trên hang động, bạn sẽ ngắm được toàn cảnh Long Điền Sơn cả 4 phía.




Rời đảo Long Ẩn, bạn có thể thong thả tản bộ quanh hồ dưới những tán cây cổ thụ mát rượi. Những rặng liễu rũ mơ màng, những cây thuộc họ dừa và si với những hình thù kỳ quái lạ mắt... cho khung cảnh thêm thơ mộng, nâng tâm hồn bạn lên một cách nhẹ nhàng, bỏ quên mọi mệt nhọc thường nhật. Trong khu vực này còn có nhà hàng với ba mái ngói nhà rường xứ Huế. Nhà hàng thiết kế theo lối không gian mở, 3 gian nhà nằm lệch nhau và cùng quay mặt ra hồ nước rộng, trông rất thơ mộng. Khu vực này này tách biệt với các khu vui chơi khác nhưng không gian vẫn liên kết thành một chỉnh thể thống nhất. Ngồi ở nhà hàng, một bên là nước, một bên là cây xanh, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự thoải mái vô cùng.


Điều thú vị mà bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến Long Điền Sơn vào dịp lễ tết hoặc sự kiện: Tiệc buffet lễ tết và sự kiện với hơn 30 món Âu-Hoa-Việt, được thực hiện bởi các đầu bếp đến từ khách sạn 5 sao Sài Gòn. Thưởng thức ẩm thực trong không gian hoành tráng với nhiều cây xanh và hồ nước rộng lãng mạn, bên cạnh đó còn có chương trình Nhạc dân tộc và Đờn ca tài tử, sẽ góp phần cho không khí thêm náo nhiệt và hào hứng. Ngoài ra, khu vực này còn là nơi tổ chức hội nghị, sự kiện chuyên nghiệp với đầy đủ trang thiết bị hiện đại như: hệ thống âm thanh-ánh sáng, sân khấu, máy chiếu, MC,…và tổ chức tiệc cưới với không gian rộng rãi thoáng mát, giao hòa cùng thiên nhiên, lối trang trí đẹp cùng cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, sẽ mang đến cho các đôi uyên ương một lễ cưới ngọt ngào và ấm cúng.


Với không gian thiên nhiên tươi đẹp và hữu tình, bạn có thể đến đây vui chơi thưởng ngoạn vào nhiều thời gian khác nhau. Nhiều người thích đến đây vào lúc hoàng hôn và chơi tới khuya là tuyệt vời nhất. Khi đó, thời tiết đã dịu mát. Cả khu vực được dát lên những ánh đèn đầy màu sắc, tạo cho Long Điền Sơn một không gian lung linh, huyền ảo. Và để thưởng thức trọn vẹn những điều tuyệt vời nhất khi được hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên, bạn có thể cùng nhóm bạn bè hay người thân cắm trại trên bãi cỏ để cùng ngắm sao trời, nghe tiếng nước chảy, tiếng côn trùng kêu rả rích, được thả căng lồng ngực hít thở khí trời thiên nhiên và nghe vị ngai ngái của lá cây mục lẫn vào mùi đất ươn ướt, mát dịu… để thấy lòng thật bình yên.


Để đáp ứng nhu cầu giải trí vui chơi lành mạnh cho du khách, chủ nhân của Long Điền Sơn đã đầu tư xây dựng các hạng mục giải trí hấp dẫn như: Công viên nước, khu cắm trại dã ngoại, hồ đạp thuyền thiên nga, cùng các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như đu quay dây, rồng bay, đĩa bay … sẽ lôi cuốn bạn ngay lần đầu tiên đến. Tận hưởng một ngày vui chơi giải trí thỏa sức cùng bạn bè, những tiếng cười sảng khoái sẽ giúp bạn giải tỏa stress. Hãy tận hưởng nhé!.




Sau một ngày vui chơi, bạn cần nghỉ ngơi để lấy lại sức, mời bạn dừng chân nghỉ tại khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao với đầy đủ tiện nghi hiện đại để chuẩn bị khởi động cho ngày mới với những khám phá tuyệt vời đang chờ đón. Phòng Superior cao cấp tại Long Điền Sơn sang trọng và khoáng đạt, giúp bạn khám phá những cảm giác mới lạ trong mình và cảm thấy hạnh phúc ở ngay bên bạn. Với phòng Deluxe sang trọng, hệ thống phòng ốc, không gian và tiện nghi ở đây luôn mang lại cho bạn sự ấm cúng, khiến bạn vừa có cảm giác mới lạ lại vừa thấy thật thân thuộc như ở chính căn phòng của mình.


Nhằm tôn vinh giá trị truyền thống của người Việt và đặc biệt là am hiểu môi trường thiên nhiên, Ông Nguyễn Văn Nung – chủ nhân Khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn, đã tạo dựng nơi đây trở thành một cảnh trí rất gần gũi với tâm linh người dân Việt Nam. Với những nét độc đáo riêng của mình, Khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại cho du khách những cảm nhận về giá trị cuộc sống không thể nào quên


Hãy đến Khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn để trải nghiệm chuyến du lịch 2 ngày 1 đêm dành cho 2 người khám phá vùng đất thiên nhiên tươi đẹp. Thật tuyệt vời phải không nào? 




> *Địa chỉ: Ấp Trung Ninh, Xã Ninh Sơn,Thị xã Tây Ninh,Tỉnh Tây Ninh* 
> 
> Điện thoại: (066)382 26 03 - (066)338 38 38 - (066) 387 97 97 - Fax: (066) 3812583


*Cùng khám phá Khu du lịch - khu du lich*

----------

